

DEF CON 20 Capture The Flag next saturday, June 2nd - gghh
https://www.defcon.org/#dc20ctfquals

======
gghh
Which, by the way, is just the same day as the Internet Problem Solving
Contest (IPSC), <http://ipsc.ksp.sk/>

